# Noch mehr T-DSL...

## jaeger_m

So, nun dachte ich also es sei ne gute Idee nen DSL-Router mit Gentoo aufzusetzen, und es sieht auch einigermaßen gut aus mit dem Gentoo, nur das DSL will nicht so richtig...

Ich habe ganz normal gentoo installiert, hat auch wunderbar geklappt, DSL wie hier (ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/gentoo-deutsch/gentoo-pppoe-dsl.tar.bz2) beschrieben installiert, aber es klappt leider niht so wie es soll...

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start scheint sauber durchzulaufen, ich kann aber niemanden pingen.

/var/log/syslog sagt:

pppd[2215]: plugin usr/lib/pppd/2.4.1/pppoe-so loaded

pppd[2215]: PPPoE Plugin Initialized

modprobe: Can't locate module escape

modprobe: Can't locate module escape

modprobe: Can't locate module crtscts

modprobe: Can't locate module crtscts

modprobe: Safe mode parameter starts with '-'

modprobe: Safe mode parameter starts with '-'

[...]

modprobe: Can't locate module 217.85.xxx.xxx

modprobe: Can't locate module 217.85.xxx.xxx

pppd[2215]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

pppd[2215]: Using interface ppp0

pppd[2215]: couldn't increase MTU to 1500 (soll er doch garnicht?!?)

pppd[2215]: couldn't increase MRU to 1500 (soll er doch auch nicht?!?)

pppd[2215]: locale IP address 217.85.xxx.xxx

pppd[2215]: remote IP address 217.5.xxx.xxx

pppd[2215]: starting lik

pppd[2215]: sending PADI

--- ende ---

ifconfig zeigt auch das interface ppp0 an, auch mit richtiger IP. 

What can I do?

----------

## Beforegod

Sieht so aus als würden in Deinem Kernel die PPP Module fehlen. WEnn Du Dir einen Kernel gebacken hast, versuche die alle Module für PPP als Modul zu installieren und probier es dann nocheinmal.

MfG

BG

----------

## Haldir

Hmm, das ist ein altbekanntes ppp 2.4.1 problem, tritt bei vielen auf, spammt aber nur den log zu sonst läuft alles, ich umgeh den bug und nehm ppp 2.4.2b1 

ftp://ftp.adsl4linux.de/pub/mirrors/big.uwaterloo.ca/mostrows/ppp-cvs.pppoe1.tgz

sonst halt cvs von www.samba.org/ppp

----------

## jaeger_m

Hmm, naja, wenn alles laufen würde währ'S mir ja egal... aber ich kann keinen pingen?!?

----------

## kip

beforegod hat deine frage doch schon beantwortet ... es fehlen kernel module. mach mal ein "grep PPP /usr/src/linux/.config". Die Ausgabe sollte ungefähr wie diese hier aussehn:

```

trinity linux # grep PPP /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

```

wenn es bei dir anders aussieht liegts mit sicherheit am kernel ...

----------

## de4d

der disconnect kommt uebrigens auch wemman mit user in /etc/ppp/options und/oder /etc/ppp/pap-secrets geschlampt hat.

hat aber nix mit MTU zu tun.

.... war grad schon dabei die module neu zu compilen ;))

----------

## zypher

Also mal ganz abgesehen von der kernel-Geschichte:

Ich benutze seit 2 1/2 Jahrern rp-pppoe und bin recht zufrieden.

Einrichtung is gaanz leicht und performance ist ok.

Hätte ich vom kernel-mode Vorteile zu erwarten?

----------

